# [Sep 30, 2011] Hardly Strictly Bluegrass Festival ! (SAN FRANCISCO CA)



## bryanpaul (Jul 19, 2011)

FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! earl scruggs, old crow medicine show, gillian welch, buckethead.... blah blah blah...look on the website.......it's a good time.........


----------



## dprogram (Jul 19, 2011)

Old Crow Medicine Show!!! Woot!


----------



## Margarita (Jul 19, 2011)

Woo hoo! Count me in!


----------



## Xavierr (Aug 10, 2011)

Old Crow Medicine Show? Free? I'll be there..hopefully.


----------



## harrison (Aug 10, 2011)

thankyou so much!


----------



## Vixious (Aug 26, 2011)

Im goin, but im lookin for either couch/floorspace, or campin buddies. Send me a PM for either


----------



## earthowl (Aug 26, 2011)

yes yes ill be there. i cant wait! earl scrugs, oh lord <3


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Sep 24, 2011)

Will definitely be there! Rolling in with road crew on a warpath! Yee Haw!


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Oct 4, 2011)

dope as always


----------



## Acorn (Oct 4, 2011)

Old crow didn't play, they're not even on the roster. You guys must have been confusing them with Devil Makes 3.


----------



## hobogestapo (Oct 4, 2011)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------

